# Tybee report...this bite is unbelievable



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jul 30, 2017)

Hey folks.  The offshore is still on fire with plenty of big spanish and kings being caught as well as little tuna and more cuda than you can shake a stick at.  I had SemperFiDawg from on here aboard and as always that was a blast.  Enjoy having true outdoorsman aboard and consider Keith a good friend now.  Speaking of true outdoorsman, BBaker on here has also caught hit biggest king which is something I always love being apart of.  Brad poked at the bottom one afternoon and dug out a nice box of fish but the real action is with the macks.  I love these things and hope it lasts a little longer.  

Inshore is what inshore is this time of year, lots of throwbacks and some nice flounder.  It's starting to come together and expect it to start getting good in the next 4 weeks.  

Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 30, 2017)

Wow nice fish..................sharks eating the tails?


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jul 30, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> Wow nice fish..................sharks eating the tails?



Sharks and cuda


----------



## Riplukelee (Jul 30, 2017)

That's a beautiful report, Jimmy!! The flexibility to fish in, near, or off shore is awesome!! Keep at it!!!


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jul 30, 2017)

Riplukelee said:


> That's a beautiful report, Jimmy!! The flexibility to fish in, near, or off shore is awesome!! Keep at it!!!



Thanks brother. Been really blessed. Had help on here from mweathers a few years back then brad Stewart from Tybee bait and tackle and a lot of luck. I love for targeting all the species we have inside 30 miles. Keeps it affordable for more to experience and I can never get bored.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Aug 1, 2017)

Wow, great pics.
I sat on HH beach last week and fish were jumping everywhere and all day.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Aug 1, 2017)

Twiggbuster said:


> Wow, great pics.
> I sat on HH beach last week and fish were jumping everywhere and all day.




It's wild out there right now. Tis bite is amazing


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Aug 1, 2017)

Jimmy- You have a website where I can get some info on booking a trip?


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Aug 1, 2017)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Jimmy- You have a website where I can get some info on booking a trip?



Website is being redone as we speak. I can pm whatever you need or you can call me. 5405358426. You can text that number as well


----------



## sea trout (Aug 1, 2017)

Awesome catches!!!! Man you've been busy!!!


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Aug 1, 2017)

sea trout said:


> Awesome catches!!!! Man you've been busy!!!



It's been a lot of fun brother


----------



## shallowminded (Aug 7, 2017)

Awesome report Jimmy.  Some great eating for your clients. Did you leave any fish out there?


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Aug 8, 2017)

There are plenty.....i hope. Just been really blessed with this bite shallowmimded


----------



## jonfishmacon (Aug 8, 2017)

sweet.....  how far out are the macks ?


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 8, 2017)

Jimmy Lee Armel said:


> There are plenty.....i hope. Just been really blessed with this bite shallowmimded



Man it's been a month and I still can't get over how those Kings fought.  I've caught bigger fish, but nothing that ever fought even close to that.  I tell people about it, but you just can't imagine until you do it yourself.  If you've never tried it, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Aug 9, 2017)

jonfishmacon said:


> sweet.....  how far out are the macks
> 
> They are pretty much everywhere right now.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Aug 9, 2017)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Man it's been a month and I still can't get over how those Kings fought.  I've caught bigger fish, but nothing that ever fought even close to that.  I tell people about it, but you just can't imagine until you do it yourself.  If you've never tried it, I highly recommend it.



I just remembered I owe you pictures brother


----------

